
Yahoo's troubled advertising business - prostoalex
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/01/07/yahoos-troubled-advertising-business.html
======
jrcii
As far as the click fraud goes, that's not unique to Yahoo, I constantly see
this issue with Facebook, for example
[http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-advertising-fake-
lik...](http://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-advertising-fake-
likes-2014-2o)

The infrastructure issues may come down to the fact that scaling up large
platforms is not easy and they have trouble attracting top talent to oversee
this stuff, but that's just a guess.

I feel a lot of nostalgia for Yahoo, I hope they can turn things around. They
have the money and brand to be successful but their margin for (continued)
error appears to be very thin these days. I hope their next move is a smart
one.

